# Racing ho Near B'Ham,Alabama



## fisherman (May 18, 2010)

Anyone Racing Ho cars near Brimingham,Alabama /


----------



## KirkWH (Nov 19, 2014)

That all depends on how one defines "near". The North Alabama Slotcar Association (NASA) is based in Huntsville, AL, which is only a two hour drive up I-65. We race T-Jets once a month at one of six club tracks. Five are in the Huntsville area and the other is near Chattanooga.


----------

